# Computer Shops in Pune..??



## ramsingh (Feb 2, 2008)

My friend will buy  a desktop soon... i need 2 know good computer shops near  Swargate Bus Station or M.G.Road (near Arrora Tower)..plz give address and phone no. of d shops..
thankz in advance.


----------



## slugger (Feb 2, 2008)

assembled or branded?

*addreses and phone numbers given here*


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 3, 2008)

assembled..... nt i want someone to name good and reliable computer shops... plz reply..


----------



## onlytanmoy (Feb 3, 2008)

Contact Sunny from Hertz Technologies..they have got 2-3 shops in Pune..i purchased my system from him almost 3 yrs back...not a single problem till date..u will get the best deal from him..very much reliable..trust me bro.
Sunny :- 9326077086/25896570

Tell him that u got his contact nbr from Tanmoy Roy of Aundh, Pune.


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 3, 2008)

but where r d shops?? i need  shops near swargate bus station or M.G. Road ,,


----------



## onlytanmoy (Feb 3, 2008)

One is at Aundh & the other is near M.G.Road..plz call him n find the exact location.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is one I usually settled to make any purchases.

*STech Computers*
[SIZE=-1]45/2 , Paresh Industrial Estate, Shankar Sheth Road
its beside the flyover.

[/SIZE]


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

just go on sulekha.com and search.


----------

